# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  اريد ان اكون زاهدا

## عبد الرحمن المنتهي

اريد ان اكون زاهدا في الدنيا فأين هي الطريق الى الزهد؟ وكيف اتصف بالزهد باطنا وظاهرا كزهد الائمة؟ افيدونا رحمكم الله

----------


## نومس القصيمي

عش مع الزهاد تكن زاهدا

----------


## عبد الرحمن المنتهي

> عش مع الزهاد تكن زاهدا


وهل بقي في هذا الزمان زهاد رحمك الله فان كانوا فدلني عليهم حتى الازمهم

----------


## نومس القصيمي

أئت لنا في بريده وسترى من لاتطيق العيش معهم إن كنت ممن تعود الدعة والرفاهيه

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

الأمر سهل ..  إن صدقت .. إقرأ سيرة مشاهير الزهاد 

وأقتد بهم في كل صغيرة وكبيرة .... وأخلص النية لله تعالى

تكن زاهدا .


.......

----------


## أبو علي الراحلة

> اريد ان اكون زاهدا في الدنيا فأين هي الطريق الى الزهد؟ وكيف اتصف بالزهد باطنا وظاهرا كزهد الائمة؟ افيدونا رحمكم الله


 أفضل طريقة هي أن تبحث عن زاهد وتجالسه وتلازمه

----------


## عبد الله القرني

الصحبة يا أخي ، الصحبة هي السر ، هي المعين في هذا الزمان الصعب.
انظر إلى هذا التوجيه :.
واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا ..
إبحث عنهم في المساجد ، وقت صلاة الفجر ، وعند حلقات الذكر ..
دعك من المظاهر والالتزام الشكلي ، وانظر إلى انعاكاسات التدين الحقيقي على الخُلُق والخشوع في الصلاة والحرص على الخير. وفقك الله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> دعك من المظاهر والالتزام الشكلي ، وانظر إلى انعاكاسات التدين الحقيقي على الخُلُق والخشوع في الصلاة والحرص على الخير. وفقك الله.


أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*وما أجمل ما قاله الإمام القحطاني :-
**أعرض عن الدنيا الدنية زاهدا *** فالزهد عند أولي النهى زهدان 
زهد عن الدنيا وزهد في الثنا *** طوبى لمن أمسى له الزهدان
الثنا = المدح والثناء.
وقد صنف غير واحد في الزهد أوافيك ببعض تصانيفهم..
*


الزهد الكبير للبيهقي


الزهد لابن أبي عاصم


الزهد لأحمد بن حنبل


الزهد لأسد بن موسى


الزهد للمعافى بن عمران الموصلي


الزهد لهناد بن السري


الزهد لوكيع

*و**لك أن تحظى من كتب المواعظ بنصيب، والأدب والتربية بنصيب، ووصف الجنة والنار كذاك والله الموفق وهو الهادي.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

مدارج السالكين - ابن القيم (2/ 28)
فصل: الخوف يثمر الورع والاستعانة وقصر الأمل، وقوة الإيمان باللقاء تثمر الزهد، والمعرفة تثمر المحبة، والخوف والرجاء والقناعة تثمر الرضا، والذكر يثمر حياة القلب، والإيمان بالقدر يثمر التوكل، ودوام تأمل الأسماء والصفات يثمر المعرفة، والورع يثمر الزهد أيضًا، والتوبة تثمر المحبة أيضًا ودوام الذكر يثمرها، والرضا يثمر الشكر، والعزيمة والصبر يثمران جميع الأحوال والمقامات والإخلاص والصدق كل منهما يثمر الآخر ويقتضيه، والمعرفة تثمر الخلق والفكر يثمر العزيمة والمراقبة تثمر عمارة الوقت، وحفظ الأيام والحياء والخشية والإنابة وإماتة النفس وإذلالها وكسرها: يوجب حياة القلب وعزه وجبره ومعرفة النفس ومقتها يوجب الحياء من الله عز وجل واستكثار ما منه واستقلال ما منك من الطاعات ومحو أثر الدعوى من القلب واللسان وصحة البصيرة تثمر اليقين وحسن التأمل لما ترى تسمع من الآيات المشهودة والمتلوة يثمر صحة البصيرة وملاك ذلك كله: أمران أحدهما: أن تنقل قلبك من وطن الدنيا فتسكنه في وطن الآخرة ثم تقبل به كله على معاني القرآن واستجلائها وتدبرها وفهم ما يراد منه وما نزل لأجله وأخذ نصيبك وحظك من كل آية من آياته تنزلها على داء قلبك فهذه طريق مختصرة قريبة سهلة موصلة إلى الرفيق الأعلى آمنة لا يلحق سالكها خوف ولا عطب ولا جوع ولا عطش ولا فيها آفة من آفات سائر الطريق ألبتة وعليها من الله حارس وحافظ يكلأ السالكين فيها ويحميهم ويدفع عنهم ولا يعرف قدر هذه الطريق إلا من عرف طرق الناس وغوائلها وآفاتها وقطاعها والله المستعان.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> مدارج السالكين - ابن القيم (2/ 28)
> فصل: الخوف يثمر الورع والاستعانة وقصر الأمل، وقوة الإيمان باللقاء تثمر الزهد، والمعرفة تثمر المحبة، والخوف والرجاء والقناعة تثمر الرضا، والذكر يثمر حياة القلب، والإيمان بالقدر يثمر التوكل، ودوام تأمل الأسماء والصفات يثمر المعرفة، والورع يثمر الزهد أيضًا، والتوبة تثمر المحبة أيضًا ودوام الذكر يثمرها، والرضا يثمر الشكر، والعزيمة والصبر يثمران جميع الأحوال والمقامات والإخلاص والصدق كل منهما يثمر الآخر ويقتضيه، والمعرفة تثمر الخلق والفكر يثمر العزيمة والمراقبة تثمر عمارة الوقت، وحفظ الأيام والحياء والخشية والإنابة وإماتة النفس وإذلالها وكسرها: يوجب حياة القلب وعزه وجبره ومعرفة النفس ومقتها يوجب الحياء من الله عز وجل واستكثار ما منه واستقلال ما منك من الطاعات ومحو أثر الدعوى من القلب واللسان وصحة البصيرة تثمر اليقين وحسن التأمل لما ترى تسمع من الآيات المشهودة والمتلوة يثمر صحة البصيرة 
> 
> وملاك ذلك كله أمران
> أحدهما: أن تنقل قلبك من وطن الدنيا فتسكنه في وطن الآخرة
> ثم تقبل به كله على معاني القرآن واستجلائها وتدبرها وفهم ما يراد منه وما نزل لأجله وأخذ نصيبك وحظك من كل آية من آياته تنزلها على داء قلبك 
> 
> فهذه طريق مختصرة قريبة سهلة موصلة إلى الرفيق الأعلى آمنة لا يلحق سالكها خوف ولا عطب ولا جوع ولا عطش ولا فيها آفة من آفات سائر الطريق ألبتة وعليها من الله حارس وحافظ يكلأ السالكين فيها ويحميهم ويدفع عنهم ولا يعرف قدر هذه الطريق إلا من عرف طرق الناس وغوائلها وآفاتها وقطاعها والله المستعان.



جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم

----------

